# New lineman



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

What do I need to do to become a good limeman


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Birdonawire said:


> What do I need to do to become a good limeman


Lineman pliers :laughing:. I have no idea but like any job be able and conscientious. I would assume not having a fear of heights would be good also. I suspect that total concentration on your work is imperative.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bird,

Do you have a job?

If so check a link by 480 he has a list as long as your arm.


----------



## lineman101 (Jan 29, 2011)

Birdonawire said:


> What do I need to do to become a good limeman


After being a lineman for 23 years, I have just a couple of ideas.
1. Make safety a priority in all of your jobs.
2. Learn all you can about the job. It is knowledge that only makes you safer. 
3. Keep your nose clean and don't get caught up in foolishness.
4. See #1
Good luck and congrats. You've chosen the best job in the world!
lineman101


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

Birdonawire said:


> What do I need to do to become a good limeman


 
Learn how to spell it first. (sorry, couldn't pass that one up) I was in the trade 29 years and it changed a lot in that time. Most off the young guys don't know how to climb or how to do work when they get up there. There are a lot of ways of doing the same job and if they all get the job done and safely that is an important point so keep your eyes open and learn what works for you. Remember doing line work is a team effort so be a team player and your team will take care of you


----------



## Bender1 (Feb 12, 2011)

The first thing you should do is obtain a CDL license...I would recommend class A but class B will be suffiecient for most companies you would be working for


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Birdonawire said:


> What do I need to do to become a good limeman


 Join the fruit pickers union!:laughing::jester:


----------

